# too large for walk behind?



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

what does everyone think is too large a lawn for a walk behind reel mower? Who's mowing 1 acre of hybrid with a walk behind reel?

ML


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure what my "limit" would be for a walk behind reel, but it would be much less than 1 acre. I enjoy mowing, but that much would become more of a burden in my schedule.

That said, sounds like a perfect excuse to own a triplex. :nod:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For me it would be anything North of 10-15K sq/ft. It also depends on how many "obstacles" are in the lawn too.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Personally I would not want to mow more than 10k sq ft via walking - but I am old and lazy


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd say that 43 acres would be too much, but 15k square feet would be too much as well. 

It also depends if you have a reliable way to spray a growth regulator or not.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It takes me about an hour and a half to mow my 13.5k with my 22" John Deere. If I find the right price on a triplex I would buy it but definitely not mandatory. I'd say anything over 20k


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

HOC would be a factor.

0.0-.375: 6k would be my limit.

0.375-0.625: 8k would be my limit.

0.625-1.0: 10k would be my limit.

I'm with most guys, 10k is the point you should be looking into a triplex.


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

2nd part of the same question If you had something big enough to not walk... 
What would you get for a mower. Obviously we are not talking about rotary mowers...

I've never seen anyone use a riding reel mower that was not on a golf course...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A triplex reel.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MSLiechty said:


> 2nd part of the same question If you had something big enough to not walk...
> What would you get for a mower. Obviously we are not talking about rotary mowers...
> 
> I've never seen anyone use a riding reel mower that was not on a golf course...


I think we have 2 or 3 members here that have Triplex mowers :thumbup:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Mowing is my favorite thing to do. I could mow all day, everyday. I wish I had 43,560 sq ft to mow!

Now edging and trimming; that sucks.......until you get a maruyama landscape blade!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MSLiechty said:


> 2nd part of the same question If you had something big enough to not walk...
> What would you get for a mower. Obviously we are not talking about rotary mowers...
> 
> I've never seen anyone use a riding reel mower that was not on a golf course...


I would get this.





I use it on 38k sq ft. I couldn't imagine mowing it by hand. I think around 12k-15k or so would be my limit with a walk behind.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You did an AWESOME job on that JD Pete!!! Almost looks brand new.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks Mightyquinn!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Pete... That is a thing of beauty. I need one badly.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I would get this Toro Reelmaster 3100d with 27" reels as well as 27" verticutting reels


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> I would get this Toro Reelmaster 3100d with 27" reels as well as 27" verticutting reels


Why this one over your new toro? 3250?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Looking hard for a triplex trying to get Wife approval.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Looking hard for a triplex trying to get Wife approval.


That would be one hell of a Father's Day present, good luck!


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I would get this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats only $42K mower.. I like it!

ML


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MSLiechty said:


> Thats only $42K mower.. I like it!
> 
> ML


That's the cool part - they can be had for much less on the secondary market. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> MSLiechty said:
> 
> 
> > Thats only $42K mower.. I like it!
> ...


I ended up getting mine from an auction on proxibid. It is a 2011 2500B with QA5 cutting heads and groomers that had 1800 hrs on it when i got it. If you don't mind doing some reconditioning yourself, you can save alot of money.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > I would get this Toro Reelmaster 3100d with 27" reels as well as 27" verticutting reels
> ...


Now that I have the Triplex greensmower and using it the heads are too lightwieight at only 75lbs each for my yard that is too bumpy kept at .400-.500" - the reels will bob a little and leave a washboard cut. Leveling would fix it but I have such a big yard.

I actually think my other triplex has a better cut believe it or not because of the much heavier reels at 150lbs per - only thing I don't like about the 2000d triplex is no power steering. Other than that I love it.


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

https://youtu.be/IMEXdKgeNGE Im thinking I want this


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

My yard is barely big enough to handle a push greens mower...but if I got the chance for a triplex I'd still buy it :lol:

I'm only manicuring my front lawn (this season) and it's 2.5k sqft. Back would add another 3k probably...but it's the dogs area so I don't want to run the reel over poop.


----------

